# Big Brother



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Come on own up, who is secretly watching it ?

I am.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

er, maybe a little bit.... the arguing must surely escalate to full on violence soon...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree Jon, it won't be long.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im loving it!!!!!!

Im glad mad Marys out..









I hope Makosi's next

Then the skinny transvesite

then Craig

then Science

etc

I hope the 'geezer' Essex lad wins, I think hes funny

Sams a babe









Ive watched it occasionaly, you know, when she does


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah Jase,









I hope Science goes next


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ive watched it occasionaly, you know, when she does
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

Roy said:


> Come on own up, who is secretly watching it ?
> 
> I am.
> 
> ...


What is it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It is *Never* on in this house,









If it comes on at work its a toss up as to if I leave the room or get thrown out before I start commenting on the quality of television programmes these days









which leads to a predictable response from my collegues (especially the females)






























Actually the same goes for all soaps


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So your a soap dodger as well Mac?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> So your a soap dodger as well Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*No way!!!*_, I love `*Soap*`, a true classic
















I just hate loathe, detest, abhor, dislike, abominate, despise, excrate, have an aversion to, feel hostile towards, am unable to abide/bear/stand, view with disdain (actually thats not true I never `view` them), am sick of, shudder at, am repelled by, recoil from, flinch at & shrink from *soaps* ( & Big Brother etc)



















































With thanks to `The Oxford Paperback Thesaurous` for helping express my true feelings









_Aaah!!_ that was very cathartic, I feel so much better now


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I noticed Derek wearing a watch when he first went into the house (not sure now)

I thought that wasn't allowed in the house ?

keeping it on subject of course....!



Roy said:


> Come on own up, who is secretly watching it ?
> 
> I am.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I saw him wearing it last night too....Its a copper dialed tank watch







How sad am I ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I saw him wearing it last night too....Its a copper dialed tank watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

WHAT???!!!???

Got to agree with Mach. This type of programming is the lowest form of. People, IN THE MASSESS, sit and watch this tripe, sitting around watching people sitting around. Its absurd. Then these complete and utter morons who appear on the show become famous for being useless wastes of space. They're earning money from publicity about how one of them lost 2 ounce ' Here in OK this week, hear the amazing story of how Jade battles her flab' WHO GIVES A ****!!.

People aren't rewarded for talent and intelligence anymore, they're rewarding for stupidity and incompetence!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mind you if _you _enjoy it what the heck


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Big what????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chrisb said:


> Big what????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe pile of


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

lol at the emotions thinsg like BB bring out...









I think its crap but it passes the time... I dont actually want to watch 'educational' discovery channel or good films all of the time and seeng how people interact with eachother and how they react when confronted etc makes interesting viewing whoever they are - but then I like sitting in cafes in the summer watching the world go by... I also race off road bikes in the summer... like life, TV viewing is a balance I guess...


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

It's stultifying!! I agree though that one doesn't always want to watch 'educational' programs, but big brother ??!! It's not just big brother either it's all those 'reality' tv shows, it is mind numbing crap. I literally can't understand or grasp how people can sit and watch it. And it's scary to think that millons of people tune in to watch it everyday! There are actually people that stop up and stay awake till the early hours of the morning watching people sleep. They deprive themselves of sleep to watch other people sleep!

And before anyone says ' don't watch it then, no one is forcing you', which is true, but it is very difficult to escape the mania that is reality tv and the media that follows it. That is what's scary, its a cultural phenomenon of ****!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive probably said too much and people will think me a fan - im not I just watch the odd bit of it... but I quite like the fact that the people are not stars... I like the fact they are being themselves or acting badly and it all shows thru. I often find it unbelieveble that the same film stars reapear in films each time making the storyline less believable as they become as famous as the people they play in the films..


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

But that's what differentiates good acting. If an actor breaks down those barriers to ultimately make you forget that you are watching a film. Notice that sometimes you will see huge actors taking smaller, often independent roles. It is a way of them getting some 'credit' back if you will.

The thing is with big brother is that these people who go on the show will become rich and famous for no reason at all.

It's meant to be reality, but how can it be reality when they are concious of the cameras, and their sole purpose for being there in the first place is to become famous, a 'celebrity'! So how can these people go in there and act themselves when they are obviously trying to impress. They call it reality, i call it pathetic acting.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yes but sio few actors really manage it.

I dont think they do become rich n famous tho... they are in the papers and people know who they are for all of 2mins and then they usually die rapidly off when teh show ends. lets face it if you dont read Hello magazine you'll never hear of em again, i know i never do. Sometimes their pathetic attempts to get noticed are so niave and very funny and remind us all why we dont want to court fame.

I agree we have way to much 'reality TV' now but have to say i dont let the telly bother me, ive another few hundred channels if i fancy a flick but soemtimes brain dead TV allows us to forget the stresses of the day. I dont care about the people on BB, i dont even like them but if they want to argue and fight then I can chose to watch it if I feel like it - mostly i dont but its there for when i do...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Never seen any of this series (and don't intend to start) and agree wholeheartedly with everything that Look closer, Lenny has said. Big Brother (and all of its ilk) are complete & utter untrammelled bollox - cheap tv at its cheapest


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Cheapest of the cheap indeed! Spot on!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yes! now youre getting it! thats the attraction.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I still find some of it entertaining.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ya get me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Well I still find some of it entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jasonm said:


> Ya get me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think these sort of programmes are a complete pile of









but as I already said.......



mach 0.0013137 said:


> If _you _enjoy it what the heck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

Roy - I watch it too though I missed most of it this week due to work commitments!

I think Davina rocks.... what a great presenter ! And tonight's trick of getting her clothes of was







but also









I think Makosi might win... what do you reckon?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sam's gone .... not worth watching now


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

I can't stand her "like.... like..... like....."

What do you think of Saskia


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I would.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet dial said:


> I can't stand her "like.... like..... like....."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect date ... great body and no brain









Saskia .... hmmmm? .....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I would.....
> ...


Stan do you know if Aly has an email address?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Nope, but I've got her old mobile 'phone.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Just check its `Phonebook` see if its still got the numbers of her friends or relatives


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That would be dishonourable Mac.









I could never do that to a watchman.









Besides, it's upstairs and I'm bone idle.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> That would be dishonourable Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You`re of course right on the first two points but being bone idle is the best reason of all


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > That would be dishonourable Mac.
> ...


I get things right................ some times.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Don`t worry Stan you`re only human









Unless of course you`re actually _Minbari _


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

OK so no Sharapova ... but I have just noticed there is some eye candy in the BB house .... some Northern Irish model who like getting her assets out









Not that I watch BB .... just caught it by accident


----------

